# delete



## waterfowlmaniac (Dec 31, 2012)

Delete


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I have 175 of each. If I would to do it over again I would go all fbs. They look better. They move better. Easier to set up. Do yourself a favor and go fbs.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and but White Rock Decoys. You don't need full bodys to pile up snow geese and I assume you are working on a budget. Inless you got the cash for a 7 x 16ft trailer, wheeler, seed bags, 40 dozen avery's, big truck to pull everything. Just buy 40 to 50 dozen White Rock Decoys. Get everything in a couple bags that you can carry and throw in your vehicle. This facination everyone has with full bodys is nothing short of nonsense.


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

If you are going that route I would say fbs. They are much faster to set!


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

shooteminthelips said:


> Do yourself a favor and but White Rock Decoys. You don't need full bodys to pile up snow geese and I assume you are working on a budget. Inless you got the cash for a 7 x 16ft trailer, wheeler, seed bags, 40 dozen avery's, big truck to pull everything. Just buy 40 to 50 dozen White Rock Decoys. Get everything in a couple bags that you can carry and throw in your vehicle. This facination everyone has with full bodys is nothing short of nonsense.


And he will never decoy anything close then. And I'm sure he has all the other things already if he wants all the fbs.


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

Full bodies buy you 10-15 extra yards consistently, that's all. I've ran both and will stick with fullboides. 40 yards with socks turns into 30 yards with FB's, etc. The extra work is worth it to me. 5/8 shells are okay but they suck to set unless you get the motion cones. FB's are better in every way if you can swing the cash.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Wulffhunter said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > Do yourself a favor and but White Rock Decoys. You don't need full bodys to pile up snow geese and I assume you are working on a budget. Inless you got the cash for a 7 x 16ft trailer, wheeler, seed bags, 40 dozen avery's, big truck to pull everything. Just buy 40 to 50 dozen White Rock Decoys. Get everything in a couple bags that you can carry and throw in your vehicle. This facination everyone has with full bodys is nothing short of nonsense.
> ...


Not true. Shoot birds consistently at 15-20 yards over SS all spring long!!!! I have done the FB thing and sold them all i would just do socks.


----------



## waterfowlmaniac (Dec 31, 2012)

So if I buy all fullbodies can i get away with only 20dz?


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

20 dz will work fine. Get a few flyers and learn to find the right birds or right conditions


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I've done the full-body thing as well. Timing of the migration and weather situations are everything when it comes to putting snows on the ground. Windbags will put just as many birds on the ground as FB's, I promise you. 
It's all about timing, not style of decoys. Just my two cents, good-luck with whatever route you go, you can't replace living and learning :thumb:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> And he will never decoy anything close then


 :rollin: Now,if I had the money to run fullbodies,I might just cause they do look better and would be easier to setup. But shooting as many birds as we do as close as we do each spring,I see no need to get rid of the socks.

Alex


----------



## snowgooselouie (Jun 14, 2009)

you do killem closer over fullbodies, fall or spring. but they are a pita.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Wulffhunter said:


> And he will never decoy anything close then.


How do you figure?


----------



## Flightstopper44 (Feb 9, 2013)

It doesn't matter if u have fb or socks. It all about timing, weather, feeding patterns and pressure. Have had great hunts with both. But fbs are just a pain when field conditions suck. When setting up with socks the time is cut down in half. Four guys can set up 1500 to 2000 in 1.5 hrs to 2 with fbs it's double. Normally it's a buddy and I that go consistently and we set up 800 in an hour. Plus it's easy to store in 8 totes which fits in a truck with a topper pretty easy. Instead of unloading my honkers out of my trailer try to stack as many in my 16ft trailer plus another trailer then u need another truck for the four wheeler. Pretty tough to do without an army just to set up. But the main thing is scouting and being on the x to get the birds on your lap! There is only one way to find out and that's the hard way


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> But the main thing is scouting and being on the x to get the birds on your lap!


 I haven't scouted for snows in probably 6 years or so. I target the nose bleed migrators and they finish just fine to the footbags.

Alex


----------



## Flightstopper44 (Feb 9, 2013)

Migrators r nice and u can pull birds down but don't think it's going to work all the time. Alex you also must like laying on ur back watching them fly over u and using "you build it they will come" theory


----------

